# V.I. Live Musician Database



## Evan Gamble (Sep 21, 2005)

Ian's track gave me this idea, why dont we group all the V.I. Members that have the ability to record themselves into a database. Such as

Guitars- Craig Sharmat, ToddK, Tob, ext
trumpet- Aaron Sapp, me
Clarinet- Jose
Shakuhachi-Xiao


This is all i can remember off the top of my head, but you get the idea. Then if another VI member needed a solo instrument he could request it for a small fee. If the player wanted to do it he could if not then he simply doesnt.

It could have its own forum and someone could simply post what they needed there, and it would maybe email all that could help.

Whadya guys think? Dumb Idea...goood one? :?:


----------



## Marsdy (Sep 21, 2005)

It's a very good idea. And not just for musicians. A database of composers with resume/CV might be a good idea too so it's easier to pass work around.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool idea...but the bad part is "the small fee" :roll: !!!


----------



## madbulk (Sep 21, 2005)

It's a great idea, Evan.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 21, 2005)

*keep adding ideas*

How about a VI-CONTROL album, featuring compositions from all members?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 21, 2005)

VI-Control christmas cd!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Leo what's your problem with there being a small fee? Do you expect people to do it for free?


----------



## Jackull (Sep 21, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> Then if another VI member needed a solo instrument he could request it for a small fee. If the player wanted to do it he could if not then he simply doesnt.
> Whadya guys think? Dumb Idea...goood one? :?:



This is a cool idea IMO. A small fee is fine or a trade for those who cant afford like me. I play guitar & if you're looking for something like this I'm OK to trade... http://www.aldoral.com/sharedfiles/WhyNot_Lead.mp3 (jackULL Guitars)

This V.I is happening, at least somebody is thinking  8) :D


jackULL


----------



## groove (Sep 21, 2005)

This is a great idea Evan !

my contribution to database :

i'm a drummer and percutionist and i have recording facilities (my drumset : pearl GLX is in a small studio of a friend of mine VI member Joecool) i've got some little percutions at home.

i'm suposed to record a live album with a rock band in november so 'ill post it here !


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 21, 2005)

leogardini said:


> Cool idea...but the bad part is "the small fee" :roll: !!!



hm, i really like this idea but why is it bad that there might be a small fee?
i think musicians should be paid for what they can do and if i have contracts or compositions to do and get money for it, it is really understood that there SHOULD be a small fee for additional musicians.


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 21, 2005)

Great idea, Evan.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 21, 2005)

Electric Bass: Ned (No popping/slap, though. Sorry :cry: )


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 21, 2005)

It's a great idea!

there will need to be a list of course formed.

I think all fees are negotiable and bartering is also a way to do things. For that matter I can even envision an all VI Control C.D. in the future.


----------



## jc5 (Sep 21, 2005)

It is a very good idea.
The concept of a VI.Control cd where most of the parts (at least the 'prominent' ones) are actually played live by the members is a pretty exciting venture.

I am a pianist, with the one problem of not really having access to a good instrument thus rendering my (otherwise simply smashing :wink: ) services of somewhat dubious value...

My trumpet playing is much too 'part time' to be of real value, especially considering there are several real trumpet players on the forum already.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 21, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> VI-Control christmas cd!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Leo what's your problem with there being a small fee? Do you expect people to do it for free?


Yes...actually I don?t know how much a small fee would be , but since I make money in real (brazilian currency) and not dollar something like 50 dollar would be to much for me...but anyway , great idea , I think we all should help each other...I?m a pianist :D !!!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 21, 2005)

yeh, at least in germany we have some standard pricing like 40 Euros per hour for (cheap) studio musicians ... this would be fair ...


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 21, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> Shakuhachi-Xiao



Who's this Xiao guy? Is he from China :wink:


----------



## groove (Sep 21, 2005)

The VI cd that's another brilliant idea !!


you definitely can count me in !!

as for fee everything must be negociated according to projects IMO.

the cd the cd the cd !!

common' Craig you are the man to set up something like this !!!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 22, 2005)

well, as for the cd, i guess some people still have to work a lot :D

... but to setup the list or just a special sticky thread would be really cool.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 22, 2005)

Great Idea!

I play classical piano 

BTW, what if the project is REALLY low budget (aka 400-500) $ like short films and stuff? What do you think a small fee could be?

Iv


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 22, 2005)

Nobody here plays the harmonica??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I play the classical guitar... while having one of my best friends who is a percussionist whose studio is just 2 streets from where I live! 8) Her specialty is keyboard instruments.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 22, 2005)

FrozeN said:


> Nobody here plays the harmonica??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I do - not that good though. My brother is much better at it, playing chromatic harmonica. I'm better at playing melodica


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 22, 2005)

my personal opinion would be, if a project is paid low, there is still a chance to mention that.

although i would say, a standard price would be really cool, so if we say like 50 $ per playing hour i think this sounds maybe much but it isnt.

i mean if i would have to play a hardcore guitar part etc. for a song which is like 2 min long and the parts are not difficult and just 1 min. of the whole tune, i would be done within like 30-45 mins. incl. bouncing and sending ... 

and i think craig or any other trained or studies guitar player would do or need the same amount of time.

if i need longer, lets say because of internal mistakes or just a crash or so, i wouldnt charge money on that time.

by the way, i play:
electric and acoustic guitar, some xiao and tin whistle (but not really good) and some really scratchy and awful violin parts


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 22, 2005)

I have two Native American flutes here that I can play passingly well. One is in 'A', the other in 'D'.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 22, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> Evan Gamble said:
> 
> 
> > Shakuhachi-Xiao
> ...



yeah im retarded just disregard :wink:


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 22, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> I'm better at playing melodica


That could be considered as a rare instrument! :lol:


----------



## madbulk (Sep 22, 2005)

I had assumed Leandro's "...except for the small fee" comment was to be taken lightly. Surprised it was developed. I'm not interested in determining VI Control musician rate card.

The list is a great idea, so.... hey.... I'm a jazz/pop/rock keyboard player. And any of you who might wanna approach me are way more than welcomed to do so. Put my name on the list when its compiled -- presumably from this thread.

And the arrangements will a private matter.


----------

